# Sad Story - Accident With While Towing



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

My heart goes out to the family of this 14 year old. A story like this really makes you think. It could have been any of us.

From WRAL.com

Apex Teen Dies When Family's Truck Overturns

Posted: Today at 5:42 p.m.

Cumberland County â€" A 14-year-old Apex boy died Saturday afternoon when the truck he and his family were traveling in overturned on I-95 South near Fayetteville.

Kyle Byrd was wearing his seat belt, but was partially ejected when his familyâ€™s 2003 Ford pick-up truck lost control, according to Highway Patrol.

Kyleâ€™s family was taken to Cape Fear Valley Medical Center with non life threatening injuries. They include his father, James Byrd Jr., his mother, Karen Byrd and his 9-year-old sister, Krista Byrd.

The family was hauling a camper behind their truck. James Byrd Jr. was driving when a tractor trailer passed by and created a wind gust that caused the Byrdâ€™s camper to fishtail, officials said.

Byrd lost control of the truck and veered to the right. The truck then detached from the camper and overturned, officials said. The truck came to rest on the shoulder, and the camper was partially in the road.

The Byrdâ€™s were going on vacation when the accident happened.

Authorities said no charges will be filed involving the accident.​
Paul


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

An accident like this, tragic and sad for all, is exactly the reason we stress safety on this and other forums.

When we tell someone that towing a 30 foot trailer with a short wheelbase SUV is unsafe, it's not because we are elitists or are trying to show up someone. It's because we don't want to see anyone in an accident like the one mentioned above.

Towing a trailer can sometimes be tricky, even in the best of circumstances. But when the limitations of tow vehicle, hitch, and trailer are stretched, safety margins are comprimised. Then when something unexpected happens, it is harder to regain control.

We don't know all the particulars of this aforementioned tragedy. This family could have been completely within the limitations of all their towing apparatus. And if they _were_ completely within their limits, that fact alone should make us all stand up and take note.

Make a check list based on information that is available from this forum. FAITHFULLY examine your rig BEFORE EACH AND EVERY TOW. All of us have probably been a little lax sometimes. I did not check the air pressure in my TT tires before I left Topsail. I ended up with a shredded tire. Nothing tragic, but it could have been.

Please everyone. Always try to error on the side of caution. The lives of our families and others on the road are too precious to put in harms way.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

heart wrenching, horribly heartwrenching.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Just an update......

The family was towing a Keystone Hornet and the father was a deputy out of Wake County. Sad.... Sad.... Sad.







This only makes me more convinced I did the right thing by trading the Yukon with it's short wheelbase, for a longer and heavier 2500 HD.

Mike


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

What a tear jerker







! That story made me thankful we bought our Dodge and that we have the Hensley Hitch!

Anita


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow,

I just finished replying the the fellow that wanted input on towing a 28 rsds with a 1500 Burb. Makes me even more convinced we are doing the right thing trading our Yukon XL 1500 toward a Yukon XL 2500. (Even with the gas bite)

I sit here and think, my 9 year old drives me nuts on a daily basis, but I would be a basket case if anything were to happen to him. Dear Lord please help that family get through this.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> Wow,
> 
> I just finished replying the the fellow that wanted input on towing a 28 rsds with a 1500 Burb. Makes me even more convinced we are doing the right thing trading our Yukon XL 1500 toward a Yukon XL 2500. (Even with the gas bite)
> 
> I sit here and think, my 9 year old drives me nuts on a daily basis, but I would be a basket case if anything were to happen to him. Dear Lord please help that family get through this.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow...what an awful tragedy. This reminds me that I need to get moving on re-setting up my Equalizer "by the book".

-CC


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The worst case senario. The trajedy we all want to avoid. My heart and prayers go out to the family. A warning to the wise.

Be safe.

Eric


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! What a sad day for that family. Makes me glad that we got the HD deisel and got rid of the Light Duty 250.

Stay safe everyone. Don't try to tow more than your TV can handle.


----------

